# Buy Bersa On-line



## gulferjd

Looking to buy Thunder 9mm UC on-line. Every site that I go to says they are out of stock. Where can I buy one of these beauties?


----------



## lamuskrat

Have you tried Cabelas? They have them and should be able to handle an online transaction.


----------



## gulferjd

I looked at Cabelas - you can't actually buy on-line; you have to call M-F. Also they are kind of pricey - $400+ particularly since Buds Gun Shop last sold what I want for $260. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## The_Vigilante

Have you checked Gunbroker? Just make sure you do business with a seller that has a lot of positive feedback. Just checked-found 2 NIB on Gunbroker!


----------



## gulferjd

*gunbroker and bersa*

Right - I did find one 9mm UC NIB so I'm keeping my eye on that. Thanks for the heads up. Still can't believe with all the dealers online with their own websites that none have any Bersa inventory except for 380's.


----------



## island18

Look under Firestorm, same gun.


----------



## gulferjd

*Firestorm*

I see that now; thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Freedom1911

island18 said:


> Look under Firestorm, same gun.


Very true, except for the Firestorm 1911s which are not made by Bersa.
And while the FS Mini line is the same thing except for different bling as the UC line of Bersa the prices seem to differ for a comparable pistol.

To OP, If you can not find one soon. Please don't give up. Bersas are the rare find. They are great pistols for a bargain price.
Currently own the BT HC 9mm Pro, and for just under 400. You would think 550 or better was paid. Tremendous warranty coverage, just cant say enough about them.


----------



## adjohns3

gulferjd said:


> Looking to buy Thunder 9mm UC on-line. Every site that I go to says they are out of stock. Where can I buy one of these beauties?


Hard to find for sure...popular for a reason!

I got mine at THE EXCHANGE...Online Gun Deals - Home
9mm UC is $375 and they had them in stock tonight as I write this...

I have only about 100+ rounds through mine, but it is sweet for sure so far, not a single misfire or any issues.

Good luck in finding yours!


----------



## tekarra

Have you checked Bud's? They usually have them.


----------



## jwolfenstein

Where did you see a Thunderstorm 1911?

(AFAIK) Thunderstorm is a brand that Eagle import used for Bersa pistols in the USA. Right now the only models they have (old stock I guess) are 380 and 22 with the old Bersa format. All the others are branded Bersa. 

There's a Thunderstorm revolver but I have no idea where it's made. Bersa hasn't made revolvers in a very long while. And I'm not completely sure they ever did.


----------



## recoilguy

And I'm not completely sure they ever did.......That is a very long while

RCG


----------



## EliWolfe

gulferjd said:


> I looked at Cabelas - you can't actually buy on-line; you have to call M-F. Also they are kind of pricey - $400+ particularly since Buds Gun Shop last sold what I want for $260. Thanks for the reply.


Never bought online. How does that $260 come out whence all the shipping and FFL requirements are met?
Eli :smt1099


----------



## BigDaveP

gulferjd said:


> Looking to buy Thunder 9mm UC on-line. Every site that I go to says they are out of stock. Where can I buy one of these beauties?


I got mine in early 2009 for $350 at a local store in DFW. best 9mm I've ever handled, so well made. Not a polish piece but has been flawless in operation and shoots dead straight.


----------



## The_Vigilante

Did you try Bud's Gun Shop: Bersa 13 + 1 Round 9MM Ultra Compact Pistol w/Duo Tone Finis $401.00 SHIPS FREE


----------



## trailblazer

jwolfenstein said:


> Where did you see a Thunderstorm 1911?
> 
> (AFAIK) Thunderstorm is a brand that Eagle import used for Bersa pistols in the USA. Right now the only models they have (old stock I guess) are 380 and 22 with the old Bersa format. All the others are branded Bersa.
> 
> There's a Thunderstorm revolver but I have no idea where it's made. Bersa hasn't made revolvers in a very long while. And I'm not completely sure they ever did.


actually they are Firestorm 1911s, & are made by MetroArms in the Phillippines. i believe the Firestorm revolvers are mady by Armscor.

there are older Firestorm 1911s still around made by Llama in Spain. i'd avoid those.

TB


----------



## cluznar

Seek and ye shall find... there are Bersa's out there to buy. :smt1099


----------



## CharlieW

I will sell you mine - send me a PM and we will work out the details.

Charlie


----------



## BurgerBoy

Gallery of Guns has Bersa guns in stock. I bought a Thunder 9 UC PRO from them last week.


----------

